# Ice King auger blades



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I need to get my auger blades sharpend. Where can I go to get them sharpend


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I resharpen my own, a Gatco Diamond hone set at 25 degrees has them razor sharp in just minutes.


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

wanna see some pics of shacks that have hellen through the ice due to poor ice conditions.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, post 'em up!!


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i better make a new thread first.


----------

